# Dissociative like head rushes



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I get head rushes regularly when stunding up etc. But I occasionally get really intense ones, that feel exactly like inhaling a big lung full of nitrous oxide with the dissasociated feeling and that hellocopter choppy hearing type thing you get
My mind just completely goes for about 5 seconds and it feels like im going insane or pass out and i get a feeling of anxiety/panic until it passes

Anyone else get this? or know what causes it or why it happens?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

It may be related to orthostatic hypotension http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthostatic_hypotension ? Examples of variables that can worsen the condition are taking a hot shower after a long period of inactivity and B12/iron deficiencies.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Low blood pressure can cause a dizzy spell after getting up too fast. (ex: going from laying down to standing up)


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

jsgt said:


> Low blood pressure can cause a dizzy spell after getting up too fast. (ex: going from laying down to standing up)


Yeah, when I have had my blood pressure taken they didn't mention it being low or high, but maybe it is low, just not low enough that it would cause any real concern

It sometimes happens even if I didn't get up fast at all, or a few seconds after I have stood up and it takes a while waiting for it to settle down before i can carry on, they mainly feel like a normal dizzy spell type head rush, but sometimes they are intense and i get the choppy hellocopter hearing and pixelated type vision and I feel anxiety and dissasociated like nothing around me seems real, feels kinda like I am on drugs or nitrous oxide or something but it only lasts for a few seconds

Yeah the descriptions of orthostatic hypotension describe what i get, particularly:
"euphoria or dysphoria, bodily dissociation, distortions in hearing, lightheadedness, nausea, headache, blurred or dimmed vision (possibly to the point of momentary blindness)"

It can sometimes be either euphoric or dysphoric

Im thinking maybe it could be vitamin b12 deficiancy like the person above mentioned as well as slightly low blood pressure that was normal enough for doctors not to mention, maybe i should try a vitamin b supplement and see if that helps


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

That sucks, but an ice cold fattie would be nice right now.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! I've had it for years and ignored it, but in the past few months I've taken a daily multivitamin and tried to eat red meat (pretty unsuccessfully). If part of the cause is your diet you ofc may have different deficiencies to me, but red meat helped significantly. I'm probably anemic like many people with orthostatic hypotension symptoms, but I'm too lazy to eat it haha. 
I experienced the symptoms before fainting a couple of weeks ago and saw a GP. He agreed with orthostatic hypotension and scheduled me for blood tests, but I never went hahaa. Maybe you could request blood tests if you're up to it.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

yes i this to........Derealization and Depersonlization due to panic and anxiety........Very scary


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to get this when I was in my early teens. Sometimes it was so bad that I'd pass out and fall to the floor, but it would only last a couple seconds. And I usually had no memory of the fall, haha. But it ALWAYS felt amazing. it was like a high, and I'd sometimes induce it just for the feeling of euphoria. Never happens anymore though, which I guess is a good thing haha.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Indianapolis Jones said:


> I used to get this when I was in my early teens. Sometimes it was so bad that I'd pass out and fall to the floor, but it would only last a couple seconds. And I usually had no memory of the fall, haha. But it ALWAYS felt amazing. it was like a high, and I'd sometimes induce it just for the feeling of euphoria. Never happens anymore though, which I guess is a good thing haha.


Yeah I got it to the level of completely blacking out once when I used to smoke weed, which lowers blood pressure so if it is low to begin with its even more so, I remember everything got really bright and pixelated and felt really fuzzy and sounds getting distant, and I don't remember the fall but i remember being on the ground and was thrashing around like I was having some kind of fit, it felt like I was rolling down a hill out of control but really I was on flat ground, freaked me out and also scared the hell out of my friend, he was almost about to call an ambulance

Yeah I mentioned it briefly to a psychologist I just started seeing and I might try and mention it more and mention the term "orthostatic hypotension" and see what he thinks and if he recommends a blood test


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh oh! My symptoms have completely disappeared because I've begun eating 6 regular small meals rather than 2 and a 1/2 large ones throughout the day.


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

i get this a lot...it happens when i start to get anxious


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I kind of get this feeling but not as intense. I have random moments where I feel a bit out of it and maybe a tad lightheaded, then I space out for a few seconds. Sometimes I get this...weird feeling in my chest or throat like I'm going to take a deep breath and it kind of tickles...It's so hard to explain. I kind of feel it coming on as I talk about it lol... I think it happens when I'm worrying about something or super depressed.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

This happens to me a lot. When I stand up, my vision will go and I'll feel really lightheaded like I'm going to pass out. It seems to only happen to me when I don't eat enough though, so I think that's what's causing it for me.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

thought I'd bump this just because I had one SO bad yesterday and it lasted for much longer than they normally do, like 10-15 seconds and it was scary and dysphoric, I felt like screaming "take me to the hospital, I think i'm dying!" but I didn't, I wonder if its because I've been living at my partner's parents house, haven't seen my family or friend (very loose "s" at the end of that lol) for like 7 months, and now they are coming to visit me and are staying for a month, its one of those things that I was dreading but felt like ages away, now its here and I've been stressing and anxious about it

Anyway, enough rambling, but a mixture of being on new meds and stress/anxiety I have no appetite hardly, like some days I haven't been eating at all till dinner, so maybe that's been causing them to be more intense


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

i get dizziness when standing up rapidly. i have to close my eyes for 5 seconds or so because its so disorientating and uncomfortable. i guess its low blood pressure related?


----------

